# SSID Not broadcast



## lokeycmos (Mar 21, 2007)

There are a couple secure wireless networks in range of my apartment configured to not broadcast their SSID. I wanted to setup my wireless access point to also not broadcast the SSID. The problem is, how do i tell which wireless access point is mine when i want to connect if none of them show the SSID?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you use WPA encryption, there's no reason not to broadcast your SSID. All it does is make your network harder for you to use, it doesn't provide any additional security.


----------

